# Heating my 150L valeting water tank



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi I am looking at heating my water tank and 25L barrels, I have been thinking about using fish tank heater for the barrels and an immerison heater for the tank or a pond heater I wondering has this been done before or is it best to go for a hot water power washer?


----------



## stevep1 (Dec 17, 2010)

where are the barrels located mate ie in a garage etc, a fish tank heater would do it but would take quite a while and would only ever heat to about 30 degrees etc

could you install a cheap elec shower unit???


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it to make nice hot water quickly or just to stop water in tanks from freezing? 

Fishtank heaters would suffice for the later, but the water would need to be around 20degrees plus before you use the heaters as they take days to heat cold water to around 30degrees.

If your looking for something to heat you up a supply of hot water in a matter of hours fishtank heaters will be no good.


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Franzpan and Stevep1, I am looking for something to make the water nice and hot quickly without spending lots og money on a hot water system, i have thought about an immersion heater and run it off my genny but i am worried about melting my plastic tank . I take it the only way to do this is to spend money on a proper system? thanks for the advice lads.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Where are you from?? As I am a plumber and installed a small hot water cylinder for my dad in his garage a few years ago which worked well, (not cheap tho)


----------



## stevep1 (Dec 17, 2010)

mean172 said:


> Hi Franzpan and Stevep1, I am looking for something to make the water nice and hot quickly without spending lots og money on a hot water system, i have thought about an immersion heater and run it off my genny but i am worried about melting my plastic tank . I take it the only way to do this is to spend money on a proper system? thanks for the advice lads.


in that case the fish tank idea is a non starter, my fish tank is 550 litres and it took a few days to get to around 26 degree for my marine, i have got a small elec tric shower instralled in my garage with hose pipe attachments that tehn goes into my pressure washer, does the job for me think a few people on here got the same thing, my dad on the other hand just run hot water to the garage but i cant as house and garage are not connected


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Tea Urn ? £30 for a recon from ebay. Empty your tank then fill up in the morning etc from the kitchen and add your newly boiled water ?


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

great thread, i too am after a solution. I looked into the fish tank heaters a while ago too. I wondered if I could get them running off the battery so I could run it whilst i'm out and then connect van to electricity again at night. 

I would like to prevent freezing and it would be a real brucey bonus delving into some nice warm wash n wax. 

The only thing I can think of is connecting to my hot water tap every morning but that's a drag running the hose in through kitchen window and onto one of those horrible double tap hozelock connectors. I have outside tap, suppose I could get some plumbing done so i could choose between hot or cold water.


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

The thing is i have been looking all day online and cannot find a solution, i am looking at heat sticks now something to do with home brewing, i think i am going to start on the Bacardi bottle soon and do some more thinking there must be away to heat water up in a tank, we are 2010/11 and i cannot find a product to do the job. Someone have a look at this page , have a look at the bottom pic immersion element in a plastic bucket or am i going mad could this work with a water tank or 25L barrels.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f11/heat-stick-diy-38489/


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

or even better without the prat on the left (scroll down)

http://www.allseasonspoolandspa.com/spas_and_hot_tubs.php?mid=23


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

i think you might be on the right path, I searched for a solution a good while ago and had to tank a bottle of jack after my fruitless efforts. 

heat sticks sound good, what kinda power do you reckon they use?


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have just seen this, 



 i think you could power this from a genny? And it looks hot


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The thing above is exactly what I use ! It just doesnt have a thermostat which I don't need anyway. Comes in about £15


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

JJ so where did you get yours from and i know i am being stupid i take it you attached a 20amp fused plug, or what set up did you use if you dont mind me asking, its taken me all day to get this my son "please help"


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

ive been contacted by these people regarding heating unit

http://www.clearviewplus.com/products.html


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

mean172 said:


> JJ so where did you get yours from and i know i am being stupid i take it you attached a 20amp fused plug, or what set up did you use if you dont mind me asking, its taken me all day to get this my son "please help"


Well it comes with a two pin plug, just a positive and negative so no earth.

I used the two pin adapter and a circuit breaker on the unit.

One of the most important things is: when then unit is plugged in and in the water do not touch the water. The reason behind this is, if there is a problem with the unit you won't get an electric shock! lol

I currently have mine hang over the 15L or 20L bucket can't remember it's size now, takes about the time to jet wash the car (golf) to warm up to 50/60 deg which is all I need. I don't need boiling water because I am only putting it through the pressure washer OR using it as wash solution water.

I have found some heat resistant sealant and I may be tampering with a larger bucket to have more hot water on demand. Ill see how it goes lol. :devil:

your other option is a 20L tea urn for £30 or a 26L tea urn for about £40. I might go for the urn option since it is a tad safer BUT that means I have to regulate the water temp and will the flow rate be enough as I can't but a water butt pump in an urn like I can a plastic container.

John,


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

kordun said:


> ive been contacted by these people regarding heating unit
> 
> http://www.clearviewplus.com/products.html


Wate of money just for valeting though. Systems like that have to be developed so that no heating element or any other foreign body comes into contact with the water as window cleaning water, being de-ionised, will spoil when it comes into contact with such things. For valeting however just an in-tank, immersion heater should suffice surely?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

This is the baby in action - mine is a bit bigger right enough


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

well i have some ideas so over xmas i will try somethings out and post some pics, thanks eveyone Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## concept (Jan 6, 2011)

I have this fitted on my window cleaning van:

http://poseidonproducts.co.uk/Heater.html

Maybe a bit late for the original poster, but can't recommend these guys enough.

On demand hot water is fantastic for my work, and also the frost protection stops any annoying frozen pipes in the morning!


----------

